# Turtles and Tortoises Illustration Arts



## kameya (Nov 8, 2016)

Turtles and Tortoises have always been my favorite animals, and over the years I have taken many photos of turtles and tortoises from my own yard, zoos, and reptile shows. Some of them are good photos and some of them are so-so. But with today's graphic software, I was able to turn my photos into beautiful illustration arts, even some of the so-so photos turned out quite nice.

I am going to share some the turtles and tortoises arts here, and this is going to be an on-going project for me, as I will keep taking more turtles pictures, and I will continue to turn some of them into the illustration arts.






Here are some Land Tortoise illustrations to kick off this presentation...


----------



## wellington (Nov 8, 2016)

Nicely done. They look great.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 8, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 8, 2016)

They turned out great! I think I'll get the leopard one when I order the metal sign.. It's on my to do list


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice. You are very talented.


----------



## kameya (Nov 9, 2016)

Here are the Madagascar tortoises collection...













This one is from the continent of Africa, but can also be found in Madagascar as well... as a friend who took this photo during his travel in Madagascar...


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 9, 2016)

kameya said:


> Here are the Madagascar tortoises collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many adorable tort species out there!


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 10, 2016)

These look very good @kameya. 
I'm not sure if its a long expensive process to turn these photos into art. 
How practical would it be to do 1offs. 
So if I sent you a photo of my tort to get a graphic image back. Would it be expensive?


----------



## kameya (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> These look very good @kameya.
> I'm not sure if its a long expensive process to turn these photos into art.
> How practical would it be to do 1offs.
> So if I sent you a photo of my tort to get a graphic image back. Would it be expensive?



PM sent


----------



## kameya (Nov 14, 2016)

Here are some rare China's box turtles collection... A friend of my mine from Beijing was able to send me some photos of his valuable box turtles collections. He likes these illustration arts so much he will use these images for the wall graphic vignettes in his newly-built breeding facility.


----------



## kameya (Nov 22, 2016)

The baby sulcata and the BIG sulcata...


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 23, 2016)

kameya said:


> The baby sulcata and the BIG sulcata...


Lovely!


----------



## firewire (Nov 24, 2016)

These are great and thank you for keeping them reasonably priced!


----------



## kameya (Nov 28, 2016)

firewire said:


> These are great and thank you for keeping them reasonably priced!


Thanks @firewire , this is the least I can do for all the turtles and tortoises lovers...


----------



## kameya (Dec 5, 2016)

Holiday Greetings... ^_^


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 5, 2016)

kameya said:


> Here are the Madagascar tortoises collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An incredibly well-done job. Congrats!


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 5, 2016)

kameya said:


> Holiday Greetings... ^_^


Beautiful!


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 5, 2016)

kameya said:


> Thanks @firewire , this is the least I can do for all the turtles and tortoises lovers...


So sweet of you @kameya .


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 5, 2016)

kameya said:


> Turtles and Tortoises have always been my favorite animals, and over the years I have taken many photos of turtles and tortoises from my own yard, zoos, and reptile shows. Some of them are good photos and some of them are so-so. But with today's graphic software, I was able to turn my photos into beautiful illustration arts, even some of the so-so photos turned out quite nice.
> 
> I am going to share some the turtles and tortoises arts here, and this is going to be an on-going project for me, as I will keep taking more turtles pictures, and I will continue to turn some of them into the illustration arts.
> 
> ...


Beautifully done!


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 5, 2016)

kameya said:


> Here are the Madagascar tortoises collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @kameya . I'd appreciate an answer to @Anyfoot 's question.

Thank you.


----------



## kameya (Dec 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @kameya . I'd appreciate an answer to @Anyfoot 's question.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi Gillian... I've pm @Anyfoot for his questions... tried to keep business-related questions off this thread...

Thank you for your support... ^_^


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 6, 2016)

kameya said:


> Hi Gillian... I've pm @Anyfoot for his questions... tried to keep business-related questions off this thread...
> 
> Thank you for your support... ^_^


Hi @kameya and thanks your answer.

Just sent you a PM. Would you please reply asap?

Thank you.


----------

